# Looking for spayed female rats in South Carolina (or GA, NC)



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I know this is a long shot, but I figured I might as well post this and get it out there. 

I currently have two male rats and love them dearly. They are getting up in age and I am considering my options to integrate in either one or two more so I don't have a single rat if/when one of my boys passes away. They are both currently in good health, active, etc. but this is just something I know I have to think about ahead of time.

Ideally, I would like to have female rats next time around. Which, of course, would require that any female who I get now would need to be spayed. I also think it would be easier to introduce my boys to females. 

I live in Charleston, SC, so if anyone in the South Carolina or Georgia and North Carolina (near the SC border), has spayed females they can no longer care for, please let me know.

Thanks,
Molly


----------

